# [WANTED] Sulcata African Spurred Tortoise Hatchlings



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey fellow Tortoise Forum members,

I'm currently looking to buy a couple Sulcata African Spurred Tortoise hatchlings, to restart my collection. I'm planning to raise them differently compared to my past Sulcata's. I'm looking to buy from a reputable breeder and I'm positive there's one here. The Sulcata's I'm interested in buying are newly hatched, about 2"-3", lightly colored blonde shells with thin separations of the scutes. If possible temporary sexed pairs and/or het for Ivory Tortoise. If anyone can match a Sulcata to my description please contact me through PM or e-mail at [email protected]. I'll have an example picture of what I'm looking for based off Woody's Reptiles soon.

Thank you so much and everything is greatly appreciated!
Ralph


----------

